# جدول استهلاك المواد (مفيد جدا في التخطيط)



## anwerbasha (22 سبتمبر 2008)

هذا ملف عبارة عن معدل استهلاك المواد في جميع الاعمال الانشائية و المعمارية 
للامانة نقول من احد المواقع 
لا تنسونا من الدعاء :76::76::76:

http://www.zshare.net/download/19233541eabb62e4/


----------



## anwerbasha (23 سبتمبر 2008)

االا يوجد اي رد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## صابر دياب (23 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ الكريم أنور

قرأت الملف وهو رائع ونأسف على التأخير في الرد


----------



## يوسف أديب فكري (23 سبتمبر 2008)

الملف جميل جدا و لكني أجد صعوبة في فهم بعض التعبيرات ، هل يمكن كتابتها باللهجة المصرية أو العربية الفصحى
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## anwerbasha (23 سبتمبر 2008)

يوسف أديب فكري قال:


> الملف جميل جدا و لكني أجد صعوبة في فهم بعض التعبيرات ، هل يمكن كتابتها باللهجة المصرية أو العربية الفصحى
> وشكرا جزيلا


 
مثل ماذا؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عماد اسكندرية (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا علي المجهود الذي بذل في تجميع هذا الكم من البنود معا في ملف واحد. المرجو - مستقبلا- وضع اسم البند علي الاقل باللغة الانجليزية لتعم الفائدة بأذن الله.


----------



## سمبور (24 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس126 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك جدا على هذا المجهود الرائع وفعلا لا غنى عنة لكل مهندس


----------



## virtualknight (26 سبتمبر 2008)

جزيل الشكر اخي الكريم


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*مشكور*

مشكووووووور على المجهود و المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## body55 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

جزيل الشكر اخي الكريمmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## كامل جورج (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا أخي الكريم


----------



## سحووره الأموره (17 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
للاسف الملف غير موجود نرجو اعادة التحميل


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (17 أبريل 2009)

الملف غير موجود
يرجي اعادة التحميل


----------



## طلال السعدي (17 أبريل 2009)

عفوا الملف غير موجود ارجو اعادة تحميله


----------



## mustafasas (17 أبريل 2009)

الله يكرمك اعد رفعها


----------



## محمد رميح (19 أبريل 2009)

نرجو اعادة رفع الملفات


----------



## خالد قدورة (3 مايو 2009)

الملف غير موجود, ارجو اعادة تنزيله ولك جزبل الشكر


----------



## حامد الجمال (3 مايو 2009)

يظهر انا وصلت متأخر
الملف غير موجود 
عموما جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (3 مايو 2009)

نأمل من الاخ الكريم صاحب الموضوع

او الاخوة الذين تم تنزيل الملف لديهم
ان يعيدوا تنزيل الملف
لانه غير موجود بموقع زد شير

كل الشكر لكم جميعا


----------



## eng.ziad (4 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا- عمل جيدايها الاخ الكريم


----------



## magda (7 مايو 2009)

عفوا الملف غير موجود ارجو اعادة تحميله


----------



## طارق حسين (9 مايو 2009)

i cant downloaded some wrong please help me 

thank you


----------



## nasserbalkhi (10 مايو 2009)

الملف غير موجود
شكرا


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (12 مايو 2009)

برجاء توفيرملف عبارة عن معدل استهلاك المواد في جميع الاعمال الخاصة بالطرق والبنية التحتية


----------



## عمر الفاروق (12 مايو 2009)

*شكرا*



سحووره الأموره قال:


> السلام عليكم
> للاسف الملف غير موجود نرجو اعادة التحميل



الملف غير موجود ...ممكن رابط جديد


----------



## anwerbasha (17 مايو 2009)

*اسف جدا علي التاخير*

اسف جدا لكم علي التاخير لكن ليس الامر بيدي ظروف قهرية 
اليكم الملف من جديد

و اسف مرة اخري
ملحوظة : البيتون هو الخرسانة
البحص : هو السن او الزلط


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مايو 2009)

*سلامتك ابومازن*



anwerbasha قال:


> اسف جدا لكم علي التاخير لكن ليس الامر بيدي ظروف قهرية
> اليكم الملف من جديد
> 
> و اسف مرة اخري
> ...



لعل التأخير خير ....طمني عليك ومشكور علي الملف الرائع....رجاء الاتصال بي عند نزولك مصر ...لرؤيتك والاطمئنان عليك......وسلامتك يا صاحبي


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (19 مايو 2009)

Many Thanks
Regards


----------



## عادل الفيصل (19 مايو 2009)

الف الف شكر لكم وفقك الله


----------



## aboyahia (20 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## khalid goher (22 مايو 2009)

للاسف الملف غير موجود ، ارجوك رفع الملف مرة اخرى على موقع اخر


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 مايو 2009)




----------



## mohtaseb (23 مايو 2009)

تسلم ياباشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## faiqmohmed (23 مايو 2009)

يرجى اعادة التحميل....مع التقدير


----------



## عمر الفاروق (23 مايو 2009)

*سلامتك يا ابو مازن*



mt301 قال:


> لعل التأخير خير ....طمني عليك ومشكور علي الملف الرائع....رجاء الاتصال بي عند نزولك مصر ...لرؤيتك والاطمئنان عليك......وسلامتك يا صاحبي



الف مليون سلامة ......


----------



## anwerbasha (24 مايو 2009)

*الله يسلمك*



mt301 قال:


> الف مليون سلامة ......


 
الله يسلمك اخي العزيز


----------



## anwerbasha (24 مايو 2009)

faiqmohmed قال:


> يرجى اعادة التحميل....مع التقدير


 
الملف الذي يعمل موجود في الصفحة الثانية من هذة المشاركة
و شغال اااااااااااااا


----------



## gadag (5 سبتمبر 2009)

ايه يا جدعان الملف ده مش هاترفع ولا ايه


----------



## ah_gamal84 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن ترفع الملف تانى لانه فيه مشكلة و مش موجود


----------



## body55 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

الف الف شكر لكم وفقك الله
................................................


----------



## خالد قدورة (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور يا اخي لكن الملف غير موجود, ارجو اعادة رفعه ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد ابو العباس (2 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك الملف ممتاز وسنستفيد منه بمشيئة الله


----------



## ahmedafatah (2 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجواعادة رفع الملف


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على الاهتمام لكن ارجو التركيز على اعمال الطرق والبنية التحتية


----------



## مكتب عزم للاستشارت (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم وجزااااااااااااااااااك الله خير


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (4 ديسمبر 2009)

نرجو من الاخ الزميل صاحب الموضوع
او اي من الاخوة الزملاء الكرام الذين لديهم الملف

ان يقوموا مشكورين برفعه ثانيا على المتلقى هنا


كل الشكر لكم


----------



## عماد بوسة (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يسلم ايدك يا بش مهندس وربنا يزيدك من فضله ويعلي مراتبك كمان وكمان


----------



## هاني عبدالهادي (6 ديسمبر 2009)

قواعدعادية 1.4*1.2.0.5 ومسلحة 1.10*1.0*0.6 ماهي نسبة خلط مواد البناء فيها لوسمحت الرد بسرعة علشان نبدا العمل


----------



## abojala (14 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
الملف غير موجود هل يمكن رفعه مجددا, و شكراُ


----------



## anwerbasha (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*الملف مرة اخري*

المف مرة اخري و اسف للتاخير و كذلك المف في الصفحة الثالثة شغال

علي العموم هذا الملف مرة اخري


----------



## palnet2007 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## sayedakl (15 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you


----------



## sayedakl (15 ديسمبر 2009)

i want to see you import file we can use it for calculate Resources


----------



## taleb_alarjan (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا علي المجهود


----------



## managment (15 ديسمبر 2009)

احسن الله اليك


----------



## anwerbasha (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*Ok*



sayedakl قال:


> i want to see you import file we can use it for calculate resources


 
ok 
upload this file now
u can use any site to upload this file u can search by google


----------



## البوليتكنك (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي


----------



## atawneh (17 ديسمبر 2009)

ملف رائع 

شكرا جزيلا لك و بارك الله بك


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 00000000000000000000
نامل تحديث الرابط 00000000000000000000000


----------



## احمد_سلوم (18 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## الشكر لله (18 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا انور باشا سلمت يداك


----------



## mostafa rehan (18 مارس 2010)

*Error 404 - File Not Found*


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (19 مارس 2010)

نشكرك على الملف ونرجو أن تكرر هذه المشاركات الرائعه


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (10 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير*


----------



## عبد الواحد يوسف (13 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم رابط تحميل البرنامج لا يعمل


----------



## Eladly_group (13 مايو 2010)

مشكووور


----------



## civilwalid (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (16 مايو 2010)

نأمل من اي زميل لديه الملف
ان يعيد تحميله و يطرحه هنا بالموضوع مشكورا


----------



## MIMO72 (19 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك الملف ممتاز


----------



## hammhamm44 (19 مايو 2010)

this file expired and no comment


----------



## رائد قوجا (15 يونيو 2011)

شكرا اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## king of rap (16 يونيو 2011)

hammhamm44 قال:


> this file expired and no comment



الملف موجود في المرفقات في المشاركة رقم 51 في الصفحة السادسة​


----------



## eng_mayada (17 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر ملف مفييييد فعلا و ساستخدمه في عملي بكثرة بارك الله فيك و جعله ثواب جاري لك انشاء الله


----------



## رانيا بخاتى (19 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال ا لنحريرى (18 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (18 يوليو 2011)

king of rap قال:


> الملف موجود في المرفقات في المشاركة رقم 51 في الصفحة السادسة​



جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (18 يوليو 2011)

anwerbasha قال:


> المف مرة اخري و اسف للتاخير و كذلك المف في الصفحة الثالثة شغال
> 
> علي العموم هذا الملف مرة اخري



جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (21 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Jamal (21 يوليو 2011)

اين الملف؟


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (24 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا...

الملف موجود في المرفقات في المشاركة رقم 51 في الصفحة السادسة


----------



## kaplan (28 يوليو 2011)

اللينك لايعمل


----------



## loved_boy (30 يوليو 2011)

Thanks
so much 
brother


----------



## khamis jassim (17 أبريل 2012)

ملف رائع ومفيد لكل مهندس


----------



## Abu Laith (17 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## العبقرية (21 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## absh2005 (14 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafa sharf (15 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير واعانك على فعله


----------



## nofal (16 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## حسن احمد (16 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## بن حاج (21 ديسمبر 2012)

Thankssssssssssssss


----------



## ضحيه اميجو (22 ديسمبر 2012)

ممكن لو تكرمت رابط جديد


----------



## mohamedhasoun (22 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng.yazan haddad (22 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله في جهودكم المبذولة​
​


----------



## akram621 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

اللينك مش شغــــــــــــــــال
برجاء اعادة تحميله


----------



## anwerbasha (24 ديسمبر 2012)

akram621 قال:


> اللينك مش شغــــــــــــــــال
> برجاء اعادة تحميله



الرابط في الصفحة السادسة شغال
و ها هو مرة اخري
البيتون هو الخرسانة


----------



## م.عبدالحسيب (11 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## anas abdelazeem (14 مارس 2013)

شكرا اااااااااااااا


----------



## anas abdelazeem (14 مارس 2013)

احنا محتاجين ترجمه للمصطلحات 
نص الكلام مش فاهمه 
ويا ريت يكون في ايضاح بطبيعة المكان و العماله الي تم قياس هذه المعدلات علي اساسها


----------



## احمد شافعى (16 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## islamelgin (12 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## islamelgin (12 مايو 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## anwerbasha (17 مايو 2013)

الملف مرة اخري


----------

